# LED Grow Tent



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking for advise and words of wisdom.  I will be setting things up this week.  My shoulder is hurting like [email protected]#* (hope I do not have a rotator cuff injury), so am trying to take things easy until I can get to see the doc.  My friends that I grow for are going to help me finish cleaning out the room and put the tent up today and I am going to fix them something yummy to eat.

I will be moving my grow from my master bedroom/bathroom to tents in the spare room--only a bit smaller than I have now.  Going to be remodeling the master bath and thought I'd turn the closet back into a walk in closet and the bathroom back to a bathroom from the potting shed I seem to use it for now.   

3 x 5 Secret Jardin Tent
768W Apollo Purple Sun LED
700W Mars II LED
4" & 6" exhaust fans/filters (which ever I will need)

The Mars light is not here yet.  It will probably be here the end of the week....but it was shipped FedEx  rather than UPS, so you never know....  

I don't know what I will need to keep things cool, so will experiment a bit.  The room is on the north side of the house, so it will be easier to keep cool than the south side that gets a lot of sun.  And I am sure that I will be blown away by the difference in the heat the lights put out. 

I will be reading up on training for LED grows and welcome any advise.  I am like a newbie--maybe worse as I am used to "the old ways".  A new adventure begins!  

The 32" x 32" tent with a T5 is up.  The 3 x 5 will go next to it.  I am having trouble getting pics to load, so will try later....but suffice it to say that the rooms is still a mess.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh boy, am i ever glad to be the first one in here! Congratulations THG. I think it is awesome.  Much pink mojo to you my friend. You won't need it, you got this.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Kraven

Woot, Gratz THG. The only thing I know about LED's is that you need 1/2 the food, Doc fried his by not listening to PJ, plus there is little stretch. It will be a fun new journey for you THG, your a Master Gardner you'll have this down in no time, and your gonna be blown away by the trich production.


----------



## Locked

Welcome to the age of LED.  There will be a learning curve but you should get through it fairly easy. 

Will pull up an old shoe over here to get comfy in.  Green Mojo.


----------



## Kraven

Hammy swings LED's, so he knows the dope.


----------



## Grower13

I wanna watch......... led pink mojo THG.

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

AARRRGGGGG!!!!!

Friends came over and set the tent up for me and.....it is 5 x 5, not 3 x 5.  I don't have that much light and I just didn't want a tent that wide...which is why I went with the 3 x 5 instead of a 4 x 4.  PITA to try and ship anything from here.  I am not sure we could get it repacked in the bag and box it came in.  I do have enough room in the spare room, but didn't want it filled with tent that I cannot adequately light.  I can put up a reflective partition, which is probably what I will do....sigh....pick up the bong.....


----------



## Rosebud

Big fat bummer... sorry that happened.. join you on the bong.


----------



## Locked

I think you can make it work with a partition.  On a positive note, just think about the HPS vs LED you can eventually run in that Monster Tent.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Awww damn on the tent thing, but I am very excited to see you roll with LED's to try. Only thing I can say would be check my thread directly as it's straight from HPS to LED with me being stubborn and trying old habits. Acknowledge a few things right out the gate, and just accept them as they are without question. 

1/2 the nutes!
More distance from tops than HPS
Trim and prepare plants a bit differently 


I'm sure you'll catch on no problem! I know I will be here everyday checking in to see however I can help you. It's my turn to return the favor however I can!  :aok: 

Back to the bummer of you getting a 5x5 ...Yeah, a partition will be put up eh?  BUT at least you can use the other portion of the tent for other "things" like external res and such, right? 

...I'm trying to find the bright side.. lol 

PS
Definitely go with the 6"


----------



## Bongofury

Good luck with your new led grow THG. Green mojo


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I think you can make it work with a partition. On a positive note, just think about the HPS vs LED you can eventually run in that Monster Tent.


 

I made some partitions out of pvc, panda film and duct tape........ very lite and you can make them any size width or height you need........ plus they can be put a side to do work and store. I got 3 of them now.


----------



## pcduck

Fed Ex sucks.
I always request UPS or USPS.
Most sellers will oblige.

Good luck Goddess


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant wait to see this grow THG. Good Green Mojo


----------



## MR1

It sucks when you have to to send stuff back. Happy led growing THG. :joint:


----------



## 000StankDank000

I feel your pain bought a tent online got.  A 5x9 not a 4x8 . 
Hope it works out


----------



## yooper420

THG,
Congrats on joining the LED party. With an open mind you will grow well, with a closed mind that grow will go down that well. Now, take them 2 green thumbs and grow, grow, grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I love all the "You Go Girl" s that I am getting.  I am so stoked.  Now I need some advise.  If I keep the 5 x 5 tent, which is still debatable, how much should I partition off?  The Apollo 768W tested at 374W. and I believe that he Mars II is around 320W?  DGF is that right?  So, looks like just under 700 working watts.

And how large for the exhaust fan?  I do have speed controllers, so can go with one of the 6", but would like to use the 4" if that would be enough.  As I believe at this point that I am going to put the vegging plants under the LEDs, when will trimming/training need to start?  They are all quite short and stout at this point--internode spacing is close.  They have been vegging under T5s.

This is what I started with.  Still working on what it is going to look like and where the tents are going to go.  The 32" x 32" is already in there.  I think it is moving to the other side of the room (LOL--the 5 x 5 looks big enough to have slumber parties in).  I think it will sneak in on the other side of the electrical panel.  Running a new breaker for the tents. 

View attachment 5-25-15 005.jpg


View attachment 5-25-15 004.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I love all the "You Go Girl" s that I am getting.  I am so stoked.  Now I need some advise.  If I keep the 5 x 5 tent, which is still debatable, how much should I partition off?  The Apollo 768W tested at 374W. and I believe that he Mars II is around 320W?  DGF is that right?  So, looks like just under 700 working watts.
> 
> And how large for the exhaust fan?  I do have speed controllers, so can go with one of the 6", but would like to use the 4" if that would be enough.  As I believe at this point that I am going to put the vegging plants under the LEDs, when will trimming/training need to start?  They are all quite short and stout at this point--internode spacing is close.  They have been vegging under T5s.
> 
> This is what I started with.  Still working on what it is going to look like and where the tents are going to go.  The 32" x 32" is already in there.  I think it is moving to the other side of the room (LOL--the 5 x 5 looks big enough to have slumber parties in).  I think it will sneak in on the other side of the electrical panel.  Running a new breaker for the tents.



Go with 6" definitely, as long as you put on fan speed controller for the rare adjustment occasions. I keep my 6" at 3/4 power most of the summer and on low in the winter. So much better than the 4" for air movement for that amount of space! 

Which Mars fixture did you get? Oh yeah, the 700 which has 300W~380W actual draw power. The draw power they post is generally good. My 400's do 180w actual draw (tested on meter). I believe the 700's actual draw rings in around 360w so that plus your Apollo puts you at close to 734w of actual draw. I'm doing 720w draw TOTAL in each of my 4.5 X 4.5 X 7 tents, but I have 4 fixtures so a tad bit more overlapping. With that said, you're going to ROCK  your space. I think you could do the whole tent honestly.....but that may be the old me coming back, hopin' beyond hope. LOL 

Awesome on the new breaker... I LOVE when projects turn out much larger scale than you anticipate, but you roll with it with STYLE. haha!! Fun when that happens, and looks like you're getting stylish  

I can not wait until you see the increase in resination and terrapins. Are you running a strain you're familiar with? (Sorry, I'll re-read first post real quick). Yeah, you didn't mention that I noticed. Explain your genetics please miss  Also, what's your nute line up including additives? Are you going to roll with our suggestions? If so, I don't think it's too far off of what you've been used to anyways, honestly.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

the 4" is going to struggle IMO -but- my cabinet's air-flow is NO TENT's!

If optimized, possibly the 4"  -but-  the 6" might be quieter ...


mmmm choices :48:

just don't push the shoulder doing ANY(thing) of it, simply not worth it.

:bong: as necessary


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am so excited to get this going, but the shoulder thing is worrying me--doc appointment this morning.  I guess that 25 years of hoisting a 15 pound drill up over your head and drilling holes up to 4-1/2" is hard on your shoulders...who would have guessed.  

I figured that the 6" fan would be better--even if I don't use the entire 25 sq ft, it still has to be ventilated.  In cleaning out the room, I decided that I need to get rid of some of my equipment.  I think the dual 150W HPS I DIY'd is going away.  Also a 400W MH that I have had forever.  I have 1 dead 600W ballast that I don't know why I have hung on to.  The room is looking somewhat better.  

The 5 x 5 will go over in the corner where the 32 x 32 is now.  The small tent will go into the old closet area, next to the electrical panel.  The room is wrapped in Panda film.  This room has been used as kind of a shop for me.  In the winter, I would saw, sand, and paint in that room...whatever construction thing I had going on.  DGF--you cannot be a plumber without learning to roll with the punches.  That is one profession that is really fraught with unforeseen problems.

Genetics--I do have a lot in veg now and only 1 in flowering.  It is like starting over.  So, I have 2 Durga Mata II CBD fems, 2 orange kush x something else I can't remember (free seeds), 3 Exodus Cheese fems, 3 BSC reg seeds, 1 Harlequin clone, 2 tiny Chucky clones, and I have some cuts still in solo cups--Z99 (C99 x Pinkzella), Freedom Baby and Nordle CBD.  Wow, when I get it written out, I have a lot of plants.  The indicas will stay fairly small.  And  not everything will be ready to flower at the same time.  And I do have a 1000W and a 400W HPS should I run out of space.  Some are running hydro, some in dirt--organic.  I am going to give PH Perfect a go on the hydro plants--Sensi Grow A + B.  The dirt plants will be organic.  I have Earth Juice, some GO Organics left, various organic  amendments, and will make teas when I have time.  I will be repotting and transferring some hydro plants to larger containers later today.  I will post up some pic when I get that done.

Thanks all!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I have 1 dead 600W ballast that I don't know why I have hung on to



It is indeed odd what is considered sentimental, even if you don't realize or admit it.  And yes.. please go with the 6" :aok: The 4" will absolutely struggle. 



> 3 BSC reg seeds, 1 Harlequin clone, 2 tiny Chucky clones, and I have some cuts still in solo cups--Z99 (C99 x Pinkzella)



All quoted above I'm interested in, and hope you do indeed concentrate on. I know the BSC is great, and my C99 is amazing, also Pinkzella sounds nifty. The Chuky clones... no need to even say as they are awesome and heard lots about Harlequin. 



> I am going to give PH Perfect a go on the hydro plants--Sensi Grow A + B.



Personally .. "meh"... *buffers*..... "meh" 

....I mentioned meh right?  

I like being able to have control over "the drift" and think the drift is actually a required part of hydro IMO. But hey, work with what you have if that's the case and cost is an  issue there... but you know me, I won't throttle my thoughts lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Hope you get a shot to turn the anger off in the shoulder THG. Let us know what the doc says.  That thing i used on your knee works on shoulders too... if it doesn't calm down. hugs baby cakes.

You have replanted that harely right?? i hope so. I am going to finally take a cut off the top of my tiny clone.

So you keeping that bad boy tent or what?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Probably going to keep the big boy tent, but it looks big enough to have a slumber party in.  It would be such a PITA to return it.  And I could put an HPS in there and do a true side by side grow, if I need to.  And taking it down would have to be done by someone else.  Doc says that he strongly suspects a torn rotator cuff....going to have to scrape together money for an MRI.  I got a lidocaine shot, but it didn't help much.  This is severely curtailing my activities.  I don't do well with that sitting around stuff.  

Rosebud, yes, the Harley is in a bigger container.  I am going to transplant the others later today--an activity that I can still do.

DGF, I just love BSC--my sis calls it happy pot.  It is a great daytime smoke for me--not too uppy, not too downy.  I can't wait to try the Z99 as I love both C99 and PinkZ.  The cross should be great.  And then some nighttime/pain strains.  I am excited to try all the new genetics.

Thanks all.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh i know, i am like a kid, so excited. My z99's are looking good.

 Did he give you some cortisone with the lidocaine?

When thg says she can't sit around she means it... At least your legs work..lol Hugs.. if they gave you a cortisone shot it can take a couple of days. Is it pretty horrible pain?. I hate shoulder pain.  I am sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am just going to keep the 5 x 5 tent.  I have a lot of things going on now and don't want to return it and wait for another to get here.  We will roll with the punches.  Haven't got things transplanted yet.  The afternoon brought a big rain storm and the soil is on the deck in big totes.  I have a few things to do that require overhead work, so will wait for some help.

I opted not to get a cortisone shot.  Frankly, it is better for me to hurt some...helps keep me from doing stupid things.


----------



## powerplanter

I don't know if you mentioned what you were going to use to cut your space down, but I just went too Lowe's and bought two pieces of the stuff you would tack on the back of a cabinet.  Kinda like cardboard but a little stronger.  Spray paint those flat white and they are super easy too move.  Works quite well.   Pink MOJO too ya....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, I do need to cut my space down.  Thanks, PP, I will keep that in mind.  I was thinking of making partitions out of PVC tubing and panda film.  Kind of like the partitions they use in offices to separate desks.  We used those when I had an entire room in a large shop to grow in.

The Apollo is called the Purple Sun and it is pretty purple.  The Mars II is in transit.  I will be changing out hydro reses later today and putting some of them in larger containers.  I think as small as the plants are that I can put them under the Apollo and have enough light.  I will start the light out at 24" or so.  Everything else I start now will most likely be in soil.  It is just easier in the summer and I do like getting my hands dirty.  But you never know....I do like my hydro and I have a lot more room now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This is where I am now.  Just got the exhaust fan up and ducting out.  Only 1 light is on now--the Apollo Purple Sun.  The Mars II runs a bit warmer than the Apollo.  Fan in the middle of the low setting.  Temps are 76, ambient temp in the room 74.  I need to unblock and uncover the heat ducts as they also circulate cool air.  I usually run the blower in the summer to help move cold air around the house.  This will bring the ambient temps down probably to 70 or lower.  Will keep my eye out for a smaller portable swamp cooler to use in that room or another in the back part of the house.  Have some stuff to do today, but hope to get the tent inhabitable.

How does everyone deal with the cords?  I had electrical outlets around the parameter of the closet and j hooks to hold the cords.  Not an option in a tent.  Has anyone every mounted a light piece of some kind of HDB that you could hang pegs or things from? 

View attachment 6-4-15 193.jpg


View attachment 6-4-15 194.jpg


View attachment 6-4-15 195.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

(IMO) Get your fan out of the tent and pull air.. .save space, and attain negative pressure. 
Also, "double up" those cables that come with the Mars. They are RIDICULOUSLY long!! 







I ran cords over polls, right into a power strip I attached to a pole at the very top of the tent. Keep it all up,  they are no problem.


----------



## MR1

Best to get rid of the cables that came with the Mars light , the cables have been known to come apart at the crimp. I replaced mine with chain.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

MR1 said:


> Best to get rid of the cables that came with the Mars light , the cables have been known to come apart at the crimp. I replaced mine with chain.



Even better. I haven't heard that, but hey... doesn't mean it wasn't said hah  I will probably replace them as well.. I mean, they aren't the best option for the unit anyways, and hey.. at least the hooks that Mars install are rather good, and sturdy


----------



## MR1

Never happenned to me Fang but then again I changed over to the chains so I could mount the light higher. I heard about it over at 420 magazine. My light is heavier than the lights you and THG are using so you might not have a problem, thought I would mention it though. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

100% better safe .. thanks MR1 for lookin' out! 

My Mars are quite heavy, indeed.


----------



## Rosebud

Going to be some frosty goodness in no time THG.


----------



## Grower13

LED THG......... amazing how times have changed.......... 5 or 6 years ago when I was reading MP this would have never happened......... good luck THG........ looking forward to some lessons on LED growing from THG.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat: x 100

I deffently will be watching.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF, I am pulling air.  In actuality, it shouldn't make any difference to the air whether I have the fan outside the tent or if I have the fan inside the tent--it is all the same.  You are still pulling air through.  I may at a later date locate the fan in the crawl space just because you cannot hear it at all when in the crawl space--that is the main reason that I locate the fan remotely.  I generally set the fan at a speed that will keep the space cool, not necessarily make the sides of the tent bow in.  However, I like to locate the filter close to the fan and I will eventually have to hang the filter, so may not move it either.       

MR1--thanks for the warning about the hangers.  I was wondering about them, but not the strength.  The big thing is that they hang down almost a foot from the top of the tent and that is a foot you lose.  They look sturdy, but if some of them have broken, I will do something about it.  Nothing damages a plant like having a light fall on it.   I never would have guessed that they could fail.  The Mars is heavier than the Apollo and runs a bit hotter

Trying to figure out how much work I can actually do without risking damaging my shoulder is hard.  My nephew (in-law) is a physician and has offered to give me a second opinion.  It was so nice of him to offer as it is so tacky to ask a doc for advice unless you are in his office and paying for his services.  I'm sure they get a lot of questions at social functions.  I have so much to do-- I never realized how hard it was to not raise your dominant arm above your head. 

Rosebud, the clones are still looking good, still not sure all of them have rooted.  But as long as they are green and not dry and shriveled up, I do not give up hope

I want as much input as I can get.  Please keep suggestions coming.

Trying to decide whether to go rescue a border collie/corgi cross that is going to the shelter tomorrow...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

:rofl: Grower 13, you are right, however 5 or 6 years ago, LEDs were horribly expensive and not really that good.  I have always said that I believed they were the lighting of the future, they just had to get them better and more affordable.  I had help from other people in being able to set this up.  I could not have afforded it, even now, on my own.  I was looking at the tent with the 2 lights and the fan in it and thought, there is about a thousand bucks....and I still need more light.

Remember that I am a newbie at LED, so all tidbits of information help.


----------



## Kraven

I'm happy you got the LED's THG, your gonna like them and it will take you a grow to get used to them but your still gonna knock this one outa the park.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I would like to talk a bit more about coverage.  One of the "selling points" of LEDs is that you can run 1/2 the wattage and get the same or better results than an HPS.  Going off that premise--i.e. 500 working watts of LED should replace a 1000W HPS--I should be able to light the entire tent.  I do not have the exact wattage for the MarsII, but the Apollo checked out at 368 draw.  I figure that I have 700 or so working watts.  I wouldn't worry about putting 1400W into a 5 x 5 space.  So exactly what should I expect the 700W to cover?  I realize that more smaller lights would have been better, but I was actually expecting a 3 x 5 as that is what I ordered.  But the 5 x 5 was what I got and it was just too big a PITA to send back.


----------



## Kraven

Wow THG, Finally got time to read the whole post, sucks getting more tent than you want, but the up side is you have a bigger tent. G13 uses partitions and that is one of the ways you can maximize the space. I wish I was up to speed on LED, I simply have not done my homework, not going to till I can swing quality LED's personally, so all I can add is an adda girl, you can do it....because you can and will once you get the right information.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The draw on the Mars 400w fixtures is 180w... you have a 700 right? I think the draw on that is around 370 watts. 

I use 180 x 4 in my 4.5' x 4.5' space. 

You'll do good Mrs. If you have to, partition some space, but I personally would give it a go the way you are now.. but I'm a gambling man. LED's don't reflect TOO much, so...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, DGF, I am a gamblin' gal also.  And this is a learning experience.  If I do run off the premise that I can run 50% of the watts when running LEDs as I do when running HPS, then I should be okay with 700W in a 5 x 5.  I have pretty much decided that I will use how much ever space I need for the plants I have.  Partitions are easy to make with PVC and panda film.  I will be moving 2 plants into there as soon as I get home.  I do have a fair amount vegging right now, but most of them are still somewhat small.

Thanks all!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, I just hate my big tent.  I hate everything about it--it is too big, it has light leaks, there is no where to hang things, the vents aren't where I want them to be....So, I spent Sunday moving everything back into my old closet.  I put all the hydro plants I have going now into the closet yesterday and gave everyone flowering nutes.  Today, they had a short 4 hour light period and the lights went off at noon to switch to a midnight to noon flowering period.  We have at least 2 weeks of brutal heat coming.  In the mountains though, even if it gets to 108 during the day, the night will cool down to the mid 60s.

I will post up a pic or 2 tomorrow when the lights come on.  I don't have the carbon filter connected yet, but cannot smell the plants on the deck--the room exhausts under the deck.  The Satori has been under the LED for about 2 weeks, but between having company for a week and my bf in the hospital, she was neglected and she hated the pH perfect.  The new growth is looking a bit better.  

Going for a swim--that will be my salvation through the heat wave.  There is a pool at the bottom of the hill and I have a monthly pass.  And there is something about geothermal water that just makes you feel better.

Later.


----------



## Rosebud

I am so sorry you hate your tent. That is a BIG drag. Sucks really THG.  That tent has given you so much extra work... sorry.  Did you get it light tight?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It is not the work as much as the money--LOL, I have more time than money.  The disassembly, which I have not done yet is not going to be fun either.  I am going to get a gal friend of mine to give me a hand.      

No, couldn't get it light tight either.  I was just staying out of the room at night.  Light came out through the zippers and I could not get the vent holes tight enough either.


----------



## Kraven

Darn THG , sad to hear about your troubles


----------



## zem

what's going on with that LED grow THG? I hope it is satisfactory?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed, I'm with Zem :tup:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I struggle forward.  I took some pics, but could not get them to load.  I have been quite busy and haven't tried lately.  There are some of the plants that I simply cannot trim up like you should for LED--they are Indicas that are just so short and squat.  I never though I would be trying to encourage stretch.  I will try again to get some good pics.


----------



## Grower13

throw them under some hps first couple of weeks and the move them under LED.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I never though I would be trying to encourage stretch.



These have been some of the thoughts I attained in the first few months hahahaha... I now encourage a stretch!  

Starting to steer away from squat heavy indica leaners... Sativa Hybrids for life!! hahaha


----------



## umbra

I can see that some set up and experimentation is required to make it all work. If an experienced grower is having trouble getting everything set up, a newbie would probably give up. That's a shame. I know you'll get passed it all and do well, but I can see its a PITA.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> If an experienced grower is having trouble getting everything set up, a newbie would probably give up.



Absolutely, I see it too. I'm glad I got things sorted out on my end, but dang, it was some serious learning curve.


----------



## zem

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Kraven

:banana: Show us your stuff


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill stick to my T5s and HPS. Im an Old Dawg that aint ready for that trick. LOL
And props to you LED growers. Yall are doing a great job.
 Ill use them to light up my house and TV. he he


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I was having trouble posting pics.  I figured out if I resize, I can post.  So here is an old picture taken July 9th, I believe.  I will take a couple in the morning to compare. 

View attachment 044-1.jpg


----------



## zem

the stretch looks okay in that 1month+old pic :aok: i am watching those led grows closely, i bet many others are too, looking for real trials with real results, really hoping to see LEDs meeting their claims to be able to replace HPS with superior efficiency. paint has a super easy resize option, just open with paint, click resize, erase the 100 and type the new percentage that you want it resized to, then close the pic, it automatically asks if i want to save, it takes me seconds for each pic


----------



## my my

Looking good THG...
I know have a couple grows under LED's now, and just Love um..
currently i have 1 lady in my 4 x 4 flower room, under my new Mars 900 light...
she is a Monster, 5 foot +...
when i went to flower this round, i put all 4 ladies in the 4 x 4 room, with the big 900 mars light, and my 3 smaller Cidley units... well it took 2 weeks for them to start flowering, and the big girl took over most the area, so since my veg room was currently empty, i set up 3 buckets in there, and moved the 3 smaller ladies in there, and also the 3 smaller Cidley lights.... since that time (about 2 weeks now) the big girl in the 4 x 4 room, has taken up the whole room (glad i moved the smaller girls out)....
what i have noticed this round.. (was running my 1K)  is my temps are way lower.. normally around outside temp give or take a few degrees...  I'm sure after a couple goes at it, youll love it...


----------



## Sin inc

boy how things change huh mom? I remermber when you would not go close to leds and your did not want stretch . I was catching up on your grow and lol, but sorry to hear about your room. you will get all working right you all ways do. green mojo mom u know the fam has your back


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yup things change and you do have to keep up with the times.  Thanks for stopping in.  This is a learning experience--I am like a newby when it comes to LEDs.  It is a bit different than growing with HPS.  Hard to get used to wanting a plant to stretch and keeping the light 1-2' away.  And I almost fried a plant my giving it too much food--less food with LEDs.

My LEDs do not seem to run that much cooler than my air cooled 1000w HPS did.  But that was not my only reason for trying them--also less power consumption (I am running about 700W now), and boy they sure seem to load on the trichs.

I was gone for 3 days (looking at houses in Oregon!) and had a minor disaster.  The large plant got so top heavy that it just fell over and broke the top and a bunch of branches.  It was just in a 3" net pot.  The root ball was also mostly not submerged and exposed to the light.  She looks quite sad now.  I cut off a branch that was dead and smoked it with a couple of my buddies.  It is pretty good, so I may just take her down.  I harvested my first CBD plant--Durga MataII CBD and really really like it.  It was a very small plant, but lots of trichs.  I am giving baggies to my friends to try it and get their feedback, like I did with the salve.  

So, I have 4 plants in there now--2 under each light.  I am going to have to figure out how to get these short indica dominant plants to stretch.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> and boy they sure seem to load on the trichs.



Most definitely!! :aok: 



> I am going to have to figure out how to get these short indica dominant plants to stretch.



That's an easy process, and a choice I had to make myself. It's simple.... stop growing indica dom plants LOL.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF, I don't see that happening.  While I am a sativa kind of gal, I grow for several other people who need indicas.  There must be an answer--not everyone using LEDs is growing only sativas.

These are the four I have in there now. 

View attachment 196-1.jpg


View attachment 197-1.jpg


View attachment 198-1.jpg


View attachment 199.jpg


----------



## zem

hmmm that would be hard, i don't see how you can induce more stretch with the exact same spectrum. i think that the led must be dual spectrum to be able to cause more stretch. let me ask just a random thought, what if you dim the light enough to induce stretching but not enough to cause weak plants? what if the light is so intense in terms of plant's needs that it is not stretching at all?


----------



## gottaloveplasma

So I have never seen anyone want stretch.  What would be the reason for that? Also does trich production and terpine production go hand in hand?  Terpines are like the seat for the trich correct?


----------



## yarddog

From what I gather, led doesn't have as much penetration. Hence wanting the stretch


----------



## Grower13

Throw some other light in there with the LED for the first couple of weeks THG.............. maybe a small HPS or a T5 strip light.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man, sorry that happened to you and your plant. There is such a learning curve and I don't have it down yet. Staking plants is something you and i really didn't ever do.. Now with LED we have to.   
I know exactly what you mean about how far away they are from the tops.. weird but right.
Pink and green and red mojo my sister in pot.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Staking plants is something you and i really didn't ever do.. Now with LED we have to.



This is something I've had to adjust to myself! I've always just tied up ones that fell over, but the penetration is straight down and not entirely there. Hence, if you get stretch, the lower nodes will produce more and over all get light to the lower portion of the plant. The point it to AVOID popcorn buds at all cost! Major training will ensue and it takes LOADS of getting used to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I harvested the girl that got broken.  She did not produce much, about 2 oz, but the buds are hard and firm with no real popcorn buds.  I have figured that my sativas will do just fine under LEDs as I can get them to stretch and that is what I grow most of.  I will work on figuring out how to get the indicas to stretch or I will use my HPS on them.  I will probably fire up the HPS this winter anyway.  I am keeping the T5s a bit further away than normal so we will see how that works.  But mostly have sat dominant plants in veg now.

Rosebud, you are right about never staking our plants.  I spent decades learning how to grow my plants with short intermodal spacing....and now I have to relearn and rethink everything.  

Grower, I have T5s and a 400W HPS.  This is worth a try.  

Or I may set up a small tent like DGF did.  It may be way better to run those short squat indicas in a scrog setup.  That would make an LED grow in a tent that is only 62" tall possible.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be in Oregon by this winter.

I put 2 more plants into the room and will be adding another couple in the next few days.  I am not at home now, but will snap a couple more pics.  The BSC that is in there now is a natural stretcher and she should do well.

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I appreciate the help!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I am keeping the T5s a bit further away than normal so we will see how that works.



It works wonders! We're doing the opposite of pushing the T5's down on them, now THG  



> The BSC that is in there now is a natural stretcher and she should do wel



BSC .. wonderful genetics, especially for LED :aok:


----------



## my my

As bad a option as it may sound...
even with my HPS, i harvested portions at a time when i grew big and bushy girls (most the time)
I harvest about the top foot to foot and half, let the bottom run another couple weeks..
that Might work for you, maybe not... 
I'll be enjoying your learning curve.. Im sure i will get some good pointers!-)


----------



## WeedHopper

I will always watch your grows Mam. You are my hero when it comes to growing. Much love from Weedhopper. :48:


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Why would someone want stretch.  I don't understand.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

gottaloveplasma said:


> Why would someone want stretch.  I don't understand.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=947515&postcount=71


----------



## Kraven

Just catching up THG, you'll get it down to a science quickly. My turn is next so watching you closely to see how you solve your issue's. Mojo


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Sorry green thumb I'm not exactly following...  Is it the side branches need to stretch away from main branch more so the budsites have better lighting?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

All branches and all nodal distance needs to stretch so that there can be penetration to them. If nodes are short and very close, they get shaded more. Also, more defoliation is needed with LED's. I trim LOADS of fan leaves during the veg process, and first 2 weeks of flower. The amount I trim now would scare the crap out of the "old me" hahha!


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Do you like quality of led more than hps?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

gottaloveplasma said:


> Do you like quality of led more than hps?



Night and day. HPS can seemingly bring out a slightly higher yield but you have to sacrifice so much for that to happen; Wasted energy, Super hot bulb (500-600 degrees.. fire hazard), double in electric.. the list goes on and on. 

But, the reason I say night and day is because the first thing one noticed when switching from HPS and going LED is... Trichs!! There's 200% more resination on everything, hands down. This is proven, not just a "oh hey, I think so.." Also, lab tested and proven is that LED's bring out terrapins that don't even exist under HPS light (have video link somewhere documenting it). In the video I watched, they tested a NY Diesel and found a terrapin that didn't even show up on the HPS results, in the LED results, called "limonene"  

Personal results show 1/2 reduction in electric.. close to the same in room temp, but don't have the crazy hot bulbs with potential for fire. LED spectrum also "feeds" the plant, so I've cut my nute intake by about 30%. I used to run 1400-1600 (or more) ppm's in flower with HPS, and now I barely touch 1200. 

My journal, "The Dr's Office", chronicles all  my journeys so far with LED's  Check it out if you're bored :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It is too early for me to tell.  I can sure tell you that I did not get 200% more trichs.  I am running 30% less electricity, but the heat seems about the same.  I will probably try to run both LED and HPS this winter as the heat is an asset in the winter.  I do need to hone in my "LED skills" though to really see what they will do.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I think I'm also running some of my 600's this winter, instead of my two 1500w heaters! May as well use that wattage to produce SOMETHING!!!! hahahahah  I'm going to go bulk wild this winter, cause.. Eff it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, my trich production has been through the roof... very noticeable. Sorry this isn't the case for you  

Dang.


----------



## WeedHopper

Maybe its the strain.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Strain*s*

I've noticed the increase on all strains. All roughly 10 strains that I've run since getting LED's. I had mom's for a long time and flowered out clones from it with HPS and as soon as I got the LED, these strains that I knew very well became all too foreign! They reacted different to LED for sure! First thing I noticed about 3-4 weeks into flower was the intense trich production on large fan leaves and stems, in the likes which I never had with my four 600w HPS fixtures. 

So I would agree and say "maybe it's the strain" but.... many strains ran over here and increase shown on all of them.


----------



## bozzo420

they make them Amish heaters that are just a light bulb for the heat source.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

So.. Is this fact that leds use less food for crops?  How is this?  Also what constitutes a good led?  My friend is looking into those grow cabs because he needs stealthiness.  Also they sucker you in with financing.  But all I got to say is what a heap of ****.  They told him that you can walk away from this cab for 2 weeks.  Hydro lol cause it has a overpriced ph doser. Lol.


----------



## zem

gottaloveplasma said:


> So.. Is this fact that leds use less food for crops?  How is this?  Also what constitutes a good led?  My friend is looking into those grow cabs because he needs stealthiness.  Also they sucker you in with financing.  But all I got to say is what a heap of ****.  They told him that you can walk away from this cab for 2 weeks.  Hydro lol cause it has a overpriced ph doser. Lol.



with a big enough res, proper automation, and the right system, you could manage to walk away for 2 weeks if you had to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Try and talk your buddy out of one of those cabinets--they are horribly overpriced and overhyped.  My grows are in closets that are in my master bedroom/bathroom and are very stealth.  It is very possible to have a stealth grow without investing thousands in those overpriced cabinets.  Don't be taken in by shyster salespeople.

And while you _may_ be able to walk away for 2 weeks, I don't know that you could with those small cabinets--don't think they have room for a big enough res for starters.  And there is more to growing cannabis than just providing water and nutes. 

And you know, I still do not really know what constitutes a good LED light.  It is hard to get any real info as to what to look for in a good LED light.  Most here just took PJ's advice when buying LEDs.  I am less happy with the Mars II than I am with the Apollo.  Even though it is smaller, the Mars puts out more heat and I am getting bleaching of the leaves with the Mars and not with the Apollo.  If I invest in another LED, it will probably be a cob light and not another Mars like I have....but then money always enters into things.  The Apollo cob was a lot more money than the Mars.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Even though it is smaller, the Mars puts out more heat and I am getting bleaching of the leaves with the Mars and not with the Apollo.



That's because the Mars is stronger. 5w diodes instead  of 3w and more concentrated with lens angle. 
You're REALLY close it sounds. I keep it about 15" - 24" away when flowering. I prefer to keep it 20-24 but had them get within 14" on my first grow with LED's, and never saw a spec of bleaching


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, this Mars Cob light I have is much cooler.. and more powerful for sure. The results aren't in on this yet as far as flowering. I'm one of the only ones I know with one of these fixtures... Let's see what happens


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The Apollo is a cob and it is stronger than the Mars.  I do have the plants 20" away.  I think this is just something to do with the Mars light.  I am running the 700W.  That could make the difference with yours not bleaching and mine bleaching.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

OH..... well then. I only have experience and only recommend the 400. I would guess you need to keep it 24-32" away from the 700 :aok:  

Also, the Apollo cob is "stronger" but doesn't have the lens angle that those 5w diodes do on the Mars. So it's "stronger" for the straight down penetration


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I think I would prefer the Apollo cob over a 700w Mars as well, certainly.


----------



## WeedHopper

I think i prefer Hps or T5s,,,Leds sound like a big pain in the ace and the wallet.


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> I think i prefer Hps or T5s,,,Leds sound like a big pain in the ace.


Yeah that


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--weedhopper, they are.  Trust me, I am not getting rid of my HPS lights yet.  But I am not going to let the LEDs get the best of me, either.


----------



## P Jammers

Even with instruction, I have seen no one just knock it out of the park first plants out "changing" tech. Most want to apply what they know about HPS growing and just make it work with LED tech.

It's not going to work. 

I recently taught someone who has never grown before ever who just crushed a grow over a GPW. This person knew nothing, but was able to follow specific instructions and is very regimented. The point is I think newbies will have better success due to not having seen anything over the "experienced" grower.

If there is anything I can help with specifically LMK.


----------



## WeedHopper

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--weedhopper, they are.  Trust me, I am not getting rid of my HPS lights yet.  But I am not going to let the LEDs get the best of me, either.



You kick thier *** Thg,,i know you can do it. Lol
Hey,,,more power to you guys,,,i love Leds,,just not for growing. I like reading under them,,and they light my whole house,,and Xmas tree,,,just dont wanna spend the doe to grow with them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Most want to apply what they know about HPS growing and just make it work with LED tech.
> 
> It's not going to work.



This is what I did , and I failed. After listening to you, I'm starting to knock it out of the park... but... just as I start to get the LED training / distance / feed / etc down... I got hit with MITES! Well, fast forward a few weeks and I'm now bug free I think........I think. LOL


----------



## my my

Well,
how are things going THG?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Things are so-so.  I have some sat dominant plants in now that I have trimmed up a lot better.  As happens most of the time in the fall, I am battling spider mites...sigh.  I will try and post up some pics tomorrow.  Lights will be going out at noon and I have to get to work.  Weather turned cold fast and I have a bunch of cabins that I need to get winterized before the weekend.   And I have some wood slabs that I want to get run through the planer before it snows.  I always have way more to do this time of year than I have time and energy for.  

How are you doing my my?


----------



## my my

Doing well, Thanks...
Good to hear you are staying busy..
Yes, i have also noticed how i need to keep the kids hair cut fro them to thrive under the leds...
I finished the last grow i had going of a couple of TCVG GG f2's  they turned out very nice.  currently i have 3 small kids i just flipped a few days ago.. waiting to see how they sex out... 
thats about it on this end...


----------



## WeedHopper

TCVG has some good stuff. Years ago he sent me some Blush he made that was very nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I also had some of his Blush.  I always got such a kick out of TCVG--very aptly named. 

Oh yeah, I have to keep busy.  Working on Christmas presents now as work is slowing up.  After closing up cabins, I usually have a very quiet winter.  I almost always make things for people for Christmas and need to get started early as a lot of handcrafted stuff takes a while to make.

I'll post up some pics later.  I have to turn the GPS on my phone off to take pics and then transfer to my computer, then resize, then post.  I know there is a way to post from my phone, but I don't really know how...my phone is way smarter than I am.


----------



## zem

Hey there THG, how are you doing? it is an old thread but I just wanted to know what is your conclusion about LEDs? are you still using them?  thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have not given up on them, but I am not using them now.  I have an outdoor crop right now, but have recently started some plants indoor for the winter that are under a T5.  My outdoor crop is not going to be that good--the plants are small as I didn't get them out until the end of July--and seeded (neighbor had male plants he didn't get out soon enough).  I am probably going to put one plant under one LED light and see how that works.  Most likely a Satori.


----------



## zem

good luck on your outdoor crop. keep us posted on how everything works out, thanks


----------

